# Pvc Lamp Post???



## terryhome

I am looking for a PVC Lamp Post for sale or a pattern for one that my husband can build. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## H2oSprayer

C. Terry said:


> I am looking for a PVC Lamp Post for sale or a pattern for one that my husband can build. Can anyone help me with this?


A large lamp post for home or a smaller one for camping?


----------



## H2oSprayer

Please note that since I found Outbackers.com, I have never ventured to the dark side. But, in hopes of helping a fellow Outbacker, I followed a link that took me there.

Is this what you are looking for? Link to the dark side

Post #21 had a cute one here -->More lamps


----------



## HappyCamperBlogs

I had no luck getting my hubby to build me one so I bought one from a website
call PVC Lamp Post. It was actually cheaper than what me hubby told me it would cost to build.
I'm very happy with it.


----------



## jasonrebecca

Camp Host at one of our stops had 2 of these.


----------



## dhdb

Easy to make. (2) solar powered lamps from Home Depot, (1) 10' 3"PVC cut in half (makes 2 posts), 3" interior drain for top and bottom of pipe, plywood base.


----------



## Camping Family From MI

Very nice. I picked up the solar light last weekend to make one. Thank you for the pictures.

Kelly


----------

